

How to hire well: check code samples and references - a4agarwal
http://sachin.posterous.com/how-to-hire-well-check-code-samples-and-refer

======
mikle
I may be out of line, but I don't think this article has made me any smarter.
Do we really need to reiterate that you need to check references and code to
hire well?

I'm not by any means trying to insult the writer, just the relevance of it.

